# 1856 alweld with 150 efi jet



## Grizzly90 (Jul 3, 2018)

I am new to this and looking at boats. I saw an 1856 alweld with a mercury 150 efi and was curious as to how shallow something like this set up would run/float. Thanks.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 11, 2018)

Dang that would be a big motor for that hull. It would run real shallow on plane but I imagine draft while drifting would be kind of bad and that it would be rather arse heavy.


----------

